# Euchomenella Sp. (Malaysian Long Necked Mantis)



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2007)

Today, a species of long neck mantis ooth from Malaysia hatched out for me!!

The ooth is only 0.5 cm.












But the L1 nymphs are about 12 mm :shock:











Camera shy L1 nymphs











My guess is this species will grow up to be a long species at least 10 cm. Remind me of the E. Macrops i kept few years ago.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

They are cute Yen, how many hatched?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2007)

About 22 nymphs hatched from a tiny ooth, i was shocked!! :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice Bro! Time for more breedin'!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I barely have enough time to feed all the hatchling





Just today, besides the Euchomenella sp ooth, one ghost mantis ooth, one spiny flower mantis, and one Zoolea sp ooth hatched too...... help


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

Stop crying Yen, there's enough water in Texas right now, no need for you to go adding to it. lol :lol: Plus you know I am here for you if you need me :wink:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 29, 2007)

> Stop crying Yen, there's enough water in Texas right now, no need for you to go adding to it. lol :lol: Plus you know I am here for you if you need me :wink:


 :lol: me too be happy to take some mantids Yen..soon as i get the money...  :roll:


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2007)

Another great addition.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

> Stop crying Yen, there's enough water in Texas right now, no need for you to go adding to it. lol :lol: Plus you know I am here for you if you need me :wink:


Ha! Think i can flood the town sooner if i do this



or this



....... :lol: 

This could be _Euchomenella Heteroptera _ as i was told by my friend who collected the wild adult female in Malaysia.


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Aug 29, 2007)

> > Stop crying Yen, there's enough water in Texas right now, no need for you to go adding to it. lol :lol: Plus you know I am here for you if you need me :wink:
> 
> 
> Ha! Think i can flood the town sooner if i do this
> ...


Me too Yen! Don't forget me!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Yen!


----------



## RodG (Aug 29, 2007)

Congratulations Yen!!! Let me know if you decide to part with some


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

Will do Rod. Another few new additional species and i will most likely have to sacrifice this one


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

After 1st moult, they grew up close to 1 inch :shock:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww, the head looks way narrower than my Eucho sp


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

O? maybe they are of different species.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, mine looks different 2


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 14, 2007)

> O? maybe they are of different species.


Oh yeah, forgot mine r from Thailand not malaysia


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 15, 2007)

Very cute mantis, Beautiful too!


----------

